# Gut Check Time



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I shot a doe earlier in the year and now find myself in crunch time to get me another deer as now my daughter has decided to think deer is delicious. I'm glad that she is starting to eat like an adult but I usually go through about 1.5 deer roughly myself a year now X2. I have been hunting at my house on the feeder I set up. I shot the doe on my buddies in October but haven't been back there since due to time constraints. I have does EVERY night on my feeder between 5-6, except for the days I hunt. I have come to the conclusion that they are watching me come into the blind. I believe I have screwed up and spent too much time trapping instead of hunting LOL. But you know those fur prices are so high and all. I am hoping I can supersize my next combo meal with my WHOPPING $1.28 average on **** this year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Go to the blind much earlier than you have been. Another option is to go to the blind with another person. Once you are in the blind have the other person walk back out the some way you guys went in. Deer are so easy to kill right now. They are very hungry.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

They will bed close (10 yards) next to a constant food source. Or you are not in the set long enough as bobk said. Add apples? I use my camera reports to schedule entry to the blind. 10 minutes advance works for me.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just checked my cards. The last week they have been weird times. Like noon, two and dark thirty... I think I may be done for the year..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TheKing said:


> They will bed close (10 yards) next to a constant food source. Or you are not in the set long enough as bobk said. Add apples? I use my camera reports to schedule entry to the blind. 10 minutes advance works for me.


Like these folks have said. The deer can pattern you just as easily as you can pattern them! They are not stupid! They are capable of learning! Try to use that ability against them!


----------

